
Top 5 Bitcoin Price Prediction - austinary
https://coingape.com/top-5-bitcoin-price-prediction-2018/
======
isoskeles
This isn't really helpful content so much as quotes speculating how high
Bitcoin will go. An honest assessment would at least include _" $0 by 2025."_

And that prediction comes from me, as I just made it up. I don't hold it close
to my heart, but it's certainly possible.

